# Sinn des Lebens?



## se_BASTET (21. Dezember 2007)

Hi, 
jetzt solls ja zur Weihnachtszeit etwas besinnlicher werden und da das Forum Gott und Die Welt heißt finde ich die Frage mal passend hier reinzustellen.
Habe in letzter Zeit einige Enttäuschungen erlebt und ich finde zocken kann ja wohl kaum die Erfüllung des Lebens sein, oder??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also was ist für euch der Sinn eures Lebens?


----------



## Amarillo (21. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, Bier und Frauen! Gamen irgendwie nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da du aber schreibst, dass du einige Enttäuschungen hinter dir hast, ist das Gamen natürlich auch eine Art sich abzulenken wenn man nicht unbedingt den Kontakt zu Personen im realen Leben sucht.


----------



## Grivok (21. Dezember 2007)

die antwort auf die letzte frage der menschheit lautet:

*42*


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Dezember 2007)

Man kann sich über dieses Thema im Witz und im Ernste unterhalten. Meiner Auffassung nach tuen beide Fraktionen dasselbe, sie bringen mehrere "Sinne" in ihr Leben. Ob es nun die Arbeit, die Familie oder das Posten in einem Forum ist, alles gehört zum Leben dazu und bildet den Oberbegriff "Sinn", welcher dennoch nicht als einzelne Partition zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Gamerhenne (21. Dezember 2007)

ich finde nicht, dass man sich ständig um sowas wie "Sinn des Lebens" Gedanken machen sollte. 
Da man sowieso immer dazu neigt, die negativen Situationen im Leben mehr zu beachten als die positiven, wird man da ständig mit Dingen wie Krankheit, Krieg, Arbeitslosigkeit oder sonst was konfrontiert. Kein Wunder, dass man da keinen Sinn im Leben sieht. Die positiven Ereignisse nimmt man meistens dann einfach zur Kenntnis ohne sich groß drum zu scheren. 
Ich denke, der Sinn des Lebens IST einfach zu leben und das beste draus zu machen, in guten wie in schlechten  Situationen.


----------



## Huntara (21. Dezember 2007)

Der Sinn des Lebens sind für mich eigene Kinder, dauert aber noch 1 - 2 Jährchen.

Bücher lesen und sich schlau machen, naja, auf jeden Fall nicht verdummen und im Job voran kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RubenPlinius (21. Dezember 2007)

glücklich sein

egal wie
wenn jemand mit kindern, beruf, hobby ehrlich glücklich ist, dann ist es gut
darum gehts
wozu sind wir sonst da außer um glücklich zu sein?
nur kinder zeugen kanns nicht sein - ich mein, stört mich nicht - aber ich denke nicht dass der physische/biologische aspekt das einzige ist wozu wir da sind

die psychologie sagt auch ein gesunder geist hat 3 kriteria:
liebesfähig, leidensfähig, arbeitsfähig

wenn eines der 3 nicht passt, dann haperts ein wenig
wenn einem schlechtes widerfährt is das noch nicht das ende der welt, aber es kommt sehr wohl darauf an wie man damit umgeht

salut


----------



## Badomen (21. Dezember 2007)

JEDER SETZT SICH SEINEN EIGENEN SINN
da ich Atheist bin und nicht glaube dass eine höhere Macht uns steuert und unser Schicksal bestimmt, denke ich dass jeder Mensch, jedes Lebewesen für seinen Lebenssinn selbst verantwortlich ist

generell:
Im Leben Erfolg haben, Spaß haben, Soziale Interaktionen usw

mfg,
alex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (21. Dezember 2007)

Es ist schwierig den Sinn des Lebens in Worte zu fassen. Aber ich denke "Entwicklung" trifft es noch ehesten. Eigentlich ist jeder von uns dazu bestrebt sich in irgendeiner Weise weiterzuentwickeln. Das kann sich auf viele Bereiche beziehen wie z.B. beruflich, Kinder in die Welt setzen oder sich menschlich weiterzuentwickeln. Ich wär zumindest unglücklich wenn sich bei mir ein Stillstand einstellen würde oder ich mich sogar zurück entwickle.

Aber ansich ist jede Definition nutzlos. Ich denke man sollte einfach das tun was man für richtig hält und was sich gut anfühlt. Ne gute Mischung aus Kopf und Bauchgefühl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was die Frage vom TE soll. Die Antwort darauf wurde doch schon vor Jahren von Monty Python gegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (21. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens sind für mich eigene Kinder, dauert aber noch 1 - 2 Jährchen.



Im Normalfall sollten da 9 Monate ausreichend sein.


----------



## Independent (21. Dezember 2007)

Das Leben ist ein unsichtbarer Handschuh!

Ne Quatsch...

Meine Fragen werden leider auch nie beantwortet werden können. Ich Glaube jedenfalls nicht an Gott, da dieser ja dann auch von jemand anderen erschaffen wurde. Ich Glaube auch nicht an die Evolution oder den Urknall. Das lässt sich wissenschaftlich auch nicht beweisen.

Mein Sinn des Lebens ist Bier, Frauen und Bier.

Wer hat das Universum erschaffen? Wer hat den erschaffen, der das Universum erschaffen hat?

Ich will nur sagen..: Leute nehmt nicht alles so hin wie es uns vorgegaukelt wird.#

Achja: Gott sei Dank bin ich Atheist!


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

Der Sinn des Lebens ist für mich die Ziele und Träume, die man hat erreicht zu haben und mit seinem Leben (wo natürlich auch Familie,Arbeit und Freunde dazu gehören) zufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Frigobert (21. Dezember 2007)

Independent schrieb:


> Achja: Gott sei Dank bin ich Atheist!



Denk mal ganz scharf nach: Ist dieser kurze Satz nicht ein klitzekleiner Widerspruch in sich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Denkst du nicht das war Absicht? Ist ein alter RunningGag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mal das Leben an sich hat nicht wirklich einen Sinn. Es sind einfach Abläufe die sich immer wiederholen im Universum. Etwas wird geboren, es lebt ne zeitlang und dann stirbt es. Für jeden Menschen hat das Leben einen anderen Sinn. Wir suchen ihn uns selbst aus.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

"Der Sinn des Lebens ist dein Leben einen Sinn zu geben" <- Zitat von einem ach-so-dummen Hip Hopper *rolleyes*


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Sag mal, Hernwhaga, musst du eigentlich in jedem Thread herauskehren dass du yo man ganxta HipHop bist und alle anderen verachtest?
Bevor das wieder in einen 'ZomfglololnapstyleHopper blabla' Thread ausartet, ich sehe den Sinn des Lebens darin, so viel Spaß zu haben wie möglich, und natürlich, zu Leben.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Sag mal, Hernwhaga, musst du eigentlich in jedem Thread herauskehren dass du yo man ganxta HipHop bist und alle anderen verachtest?
> Bevor das wieder in einen 'ZomfglololnapstyleHopper blabla' Thread ausartet, ich sehe den Sinn des Lebens darin, so viel Spaß zu haben wie möglich, und natürlich, zu Leben.





Was hat mein Post mit " ganxta HipHop " zu tun?Erstmal heisst es "Gangster" und zweitens ist Savas genauso wenig ein Gangsterrapper wie ich.Also : erst nachdenken,dann posten.danke


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> erst nachdenken,dann posten.danke



Und das sagst DU. Nachdem du "Eko Fresh1-3" und "Massiv" ebenso wie "Heavy Metal" unsinnigst in das Buffed Forum geschrieben hast, würde ich annehmen, dass 90% der Leute hier, deine Intelligenz stark bezweifeln.

Und würde wetten, dass auch einige Moderatoren diese Gedanken haben.

Am besten ist es, wenn du die Welt von deiner Person befreist, indem du dich einweisen lässt. Danke.


BTT: Ich muss Rinnan Recht geben.


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

> Am besten ist es, wenn du die Welt von deiner Person befreist, indem du dich einweisen lässt. Danke.





Machs doch selber..-.-


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Machs doch selber..-.-


Hehe, er soll die Welt von dir befreien? Selfpwned würd ich ma sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hernwhaga schrieb:


> Machs doch selber..-.-



Ok. Dann bekomme ich deinen Namen, dein Alter und deine Adresse. Um den Rest kümmere ich mich.

Achja, willst du in eine geschlossene?


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

*hier stand Mist*


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Viel Spaß mit deinem Foren-Bann.

GL


----------



## Thront (22. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habs selber probiert stimmt wirklich O.O


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tatsächlich... Aber was soll das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Du kennst "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis nicht"?Kulturbanause
Außerdem ist darunter doch direkt ein Wikilink x)


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Du kennst "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis nicht"?Kulturbanause
> Außerdem ist darunter doch direkt ein Wikilink x)


Klar kenn ich den Film, aber ich lern den doch ent auswendig....
Außerdem hast du Recht, da ist ein Wikilink.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Klar kenn ich den Film, aber ich lern den doch ent auswendig....
> Außerdem hast du Recht, da ist ein Wikilink.


Das ist doch die beste Pointe im ganzen Film!
Außerdem ist es eigentlich ein Buch


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> QUOTE:
> "The answer to this is very simple. It was a joke. It had to be a number, an
> ordinary, smallish number, and I chose that one. Binary representations,
> base thirteen, Tibetan monks are all complete nonsense. I sat at my desk,
> ...


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> .....
> Außerdem ist es eigentlich ein Buch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Darüber kann man sich streiten, "Es" ist eigentlich auch ein Buch, trotzdem kennen die meisten nur den Film... Also kannst du das so gar nicht sagen!


----------



## Rankoro (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Darüber kann man sich streiten, "Es" ist eigentlich auch ein Buch, trotzdem kennen die meisten nur den Film... Also kannst du das so gar nicht sagen!


Wenn als erstes das Buch da war, wirds wohl auch so sein und dann ist es auch kein Grund darüber zu streiten oder zu diskutieren. Das viele den Film kennen, wird wohl eher an einer gewissen Medienstruktur und einem gewissen Alter der Konsumenten dessen liegen.

btt

Der Sinn des Lebens liegt im Begriff selber nämlich zu leben. Da jeder Leben für sich anders definiert, sind auch die Ergebnisse anders. Das größte Manko liegt an der Tatsache, das man in vielen Sachen relativ stark beschnitten wird was die freie Entfaltung betrifft.

Ich kann nur kurz meine Gedanken dazu äußern und zwar nicht Sinn kann es sein nur für Geld zu arbeiten und zu leben (was ist Geld, woher kommt Geld, wem nützt Geld, Geld nur ein Machtinstrument?).

 Wofür lebe ich? Für und mit meinen Freunden. Tschja und auch wenns schnulzig klingt, Leben bedeutet auch sich treu zu bleiben und nicht zu verkaufen, sprich Herz und Verstand im Einklang zu bewahren und das ist schwerer als jedem Trend hinterherzuspringen oder nur ein Mitläufer zu sein.

Grüße


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Wenn als erstes das Buch da war, wirds wohl auch so sein und dann ist es auch kein Grund darüber zu streiten oder zu diskutieren.
> ...blablubblub....


Nö, ich sage das ist ein Film.
Damit habe ich Recht!
Das ist doch egal, ob als 
erstes das Buch oder Film
rauskam, wenn es einen
Film dazu gibt, kann ich 
auch sagen das es ein
Film ist. Was das mit damit
zu tun was als erstes raus kam
verstehe ich nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem, die Medienstruktur
ist ein Errechnung aus den
Durchschnitten. Ich habe trotz
meinem Alter, über das viele sagen
würden, der hat noch nie ein Buch
gelesen o.ä. (weil es im Durchschnitt
halt so ist das die meistens Kinder
mehr vor der Klotze sitzen, als was
vernünftiges zu tun, wie lesen, wow
zocken oder flamen), zu fast jedem Film,
welchen ich gesehen habe, das Buch
gelesen (wenns eins gab).


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens liegt im Begriff selber nämlich zu leben. Da jeder Leben für sich anders definiert, sind auch die Ergebnisse anders. Das größte Manko liegt an der Tatsache, das man in vielen Sachen relativ stark beschnitten wird was die freie Entfaltung betrifft.
> 
> Ich kann nur kurz meine Gedanken dazu äußern und zwar nicht *Sinn kann es sein nur für Geld zu arbeiten und zu leben* (was ist Geld, woher kommt Geld, wem nützt Geld, Geld nur ein Machtinstrument?).
> 
> ...



Das stimmt in gewissem Sinne. Doch was willst du ohne Geld machen? In diesem Fall würde man obdachlos sein, nichts zu Essen, nichts zu trinken (Man müsste sich alles erbetteln). Sprich, man ist ein Penner.

Ich denke, das Geld ein Sinn des Lebens ist. Er bildet, genau wie Freundschaften und der Rest, ein Teil, um den sich das Leben dreht bzw. ohne das es nichts wert ist. Also ohne Sinn.


----------



## Rankoro (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das stimmt in gewissem Sinne. Doch was willst du ohne Geld machen? In diesem Fall würde man obdachlos sein, nichts zu Essen, nichts zu trinken (Man müsste sich alles erbetteln). Sprich, man ist ein Penner.
> 
> Ich denke, das Geld ein Sinn des Lebens ist. Er bildet, genau wie Freundschaften und der Rest, ein Teil, um den sich das Leben dreht bzw. ohne das es nichts wert ist. Also ohne Sinn.


Das ist eben das was ich (nicht als einziger) dem ganzen so ankreide. Das Verständnis für Geld ist so hoch geschraubt wurden das man gar nicht erkennt das es auch anders gehen könnte. Nur liegt dieses Betrachtungsbild nicht im Sinne gewisser Leute. Als kurze Darstellung nehme ich als Bsp. einen ehemaligen älteren Kollegen.

Dieser ist mit Leib und Seele Bauer, könnte komplett von dem Leben was er da erntet (riesiges 3 Seitengehöft + anliegenden Feldern), könnte und kann sogar das produzierte verkaufen. Dieser Mann geht oder ging (müßte theoretisch jetzt Rentner sein, hab aber leider keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm) aber arbeiten, für Wasser, Strom, Grundstücksversicherung und und und. Wasser hat er selber aus dem Brunnen, was aber angeblich schlechtes Wasser laut städtischer Konrolle ist (freies Institut hat was anderes bewiesen) bzw. berechnet wird die Abwasserpauschale, es ist ihm aber "verboten" ein Klärbecken bzw. Auffangbecken entsprechender Bauweise auf "seinem" Grund zu bauen, Strom hätte er sogar gern per Windrad gemacht, bzw. die ganze Gemeinde, wer hats verboten? Naja, das sind halt so die Sachen, wo ich mir sage, nee nee Geld ist definitiv kein Sinn des Lebens, es will uns nur jeder glauben machen.

Das es ohne Geld *derzeit* nicht geht ist mir leider bewußt, aber schon allein zu wissen das es auch ohne gehn könnte, das ist das was ich an vielen Menschen vermisse, bzw. diese Macht = Geld Bewußtsein steigt mir übel auf.

Und zum Thema "Penner". Schonmal gesehn das die mehr Spaß am Leben haben als die verbiesterten Menschen drumrum die nicht verstehn wieso diese Menschen glücklich sind. Sie haben nur ihren Weg eingeschlagen der versucht dem ganzen indirekt zu entgehen, was aber wieder irgendwo am Thema Geld hängen bleibt, was sie sich wiederum erbetteln.

Grüße


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Dieser ist mit Leib und Seele Bauer, könnte komplett von dem Leben was er da erntet (riesiges 3 Seitengehöft + anliegenden Feldern), könnte und kann sogar das produzierte verkaufen. Dieser Mann geht oder ging (müßte theoretisch jetzt Rentner sein, hab aber leider keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm) aber arbeiten, für Wasser, Strom, Grundstücksversicherung und und und. Wasser hat er selber aus dem Brunnen, was aber angeblich schlechtes Wasser laut städtischer Konrolle ist (freies Institut hat was anderes bewiesen) bzw. berechnet wird die Abwasserpauschale, es ist ihm aber "verboten" ein Klärbecken bzw. Auffangbecken entsprechender Bauweise auf "seinem" Grund zu bauen, Strom hätte er sogar gern per Windrad gemacht, bzw. die ganze Gemeinde, wer hats verboten? Naja, das sind halt so die Sachen, wo ich mir sage, nee nee Geld ist definitiv kein Sinn des Lebens, es will uns nur jeder glauben machen.



Selbst wenn das alles genehmigt worden wäre. Was hätten die anderen abermillionen Menschen gemacht, die kein eigenes Land haben?



Rankoro schrieb:


> Das es ohne Geld nicht geht ist mir leider bewusst, aber schon allein zu wissen das es auch ohne gehn könnte, das ist das was ich an vielen Menschen vermisse, bzw. diese Macht = Geld Bewußtsein steigt mir übel auf.



Heutzutage geht einfach kaum etwas, wenn man kein Geld hat. Wenn du dich fragst, warum du Leuten nicht klar machen kannst, dass es auch ohne Geld geht, dann liegt es vielleicht daran, dass sie die Wahrheit bereits kennen.

So auch der allseits bekannte Spruch: _Geld regiert die Welt._



Rankoro schrieb:


> Und zum Thema "Penner". Schonmal gesehn das die mehr Spaß am Leben haben als die verbiesterten Menschen drumrum die nicht verstehn wieso diese Menschen glücklich sind. Sie haben nur ihren Weg eingeschlagen der versucht dem ganzen indirekt zu entgehen, was aber wieder irgendwo am Thema Geld hängen bleibt, was sie sich wiederum erbetteln.



Ich würde mal ganz frech behaupten, dass 99% aller obdachlosen Menschen, die auf dieser Welt leben, vollkommen unfreiwillig auf der Straße leben. Würden sie wählen können, würden sich die meisten für eine eigene Wohnung entscheiden, immer etwas warmes zu essen etc.
All das, wozu man Geld braucht.

Es ist so wie es ist.


----------



## Rankoro (22. Dezember 2007)

Du bist gerade der beste Beweis, gar nicht darüber nachdenken zu wollen das es ohne Geld gänge. Ich gratuliere all dennen die das möglich gemacht haben.

Alle anderen können sich gern durchlesen was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe. Und nein das ist keine Aufgabe des Themas, aber allein wenn man Menschen dazu bringt darüber nachzudenken, dann ist der erste Schritt getan.

Grüße


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Rankoro schrieb:


> Du bist gerade der beste Beweis, gar nicht darüber nachdenken zu wollen das es ohne Geld gänge. Ich gratuliere all dennen die das möglich gemacht haben.
> 
> Alle anderen können sich gern durchlesen was ich weiter oben geschrieben habe. Und nein das ist keine Aufgabe des Themas, aber allein wenn man Menschen dazu bringt darüber nachzudenken, dann ist der erste Schritt getan.
> 
> Grüße



Jetzt mal, ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen, oder zu flamen:

Bist du ein Hippie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT sagt: Wie wärs, wenn du einfach mal weiter argumentierst und keine Schlüsse auf meine Person ziehst?


----------



## Karzaak (23. Dezember 2007)

Der Sinn des Lebens ist das Leben selbst.
Carpe Diem


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

geil, sinn des lebens philosophie a la buffed,
ein sammelsurium an halbgescheiten "meinungen", an klischeehaftigkeit kaum zu übertreffenden glückskekssprüchen und lauthals herausposaunter ablehnung gegenüber jedem trend (und das auf einer seite die sich in erster linie mit dem populärsten online-rollenspiel der welt beschäftigt).
wo sonst im internet stolpert man noch über leute die glauben das per anhalter durch die galaxis ein film ist und über leute die atheismus für nonkonformismistisch halten.

alles richtig gemacht, 2 daumen hoch ^^


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Geil, Sinn des Lebens für Vreen:
Hauptsache in jedem Thread alles zuflamen, auch wenns sinnlos ist.
Ich gratuliere dir, DAS ist mal ne Top-Philosophie. Zwei Daumen hoch.


....merkst du was?


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

_....Ironie...._


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Geil, Sinn des Lebens für Vreen:
> Hauptsache in jedem Thread alles zuflamen, auch wenns sinnlos ist.
> Ich gratuliere dir, DAS ist mal ne Top-Philosophie. Zwei Daumen hoch.
> ....merkst du was?




huuu krasser konter


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß. Danke für das Lob.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Danke für das Lob.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





so, jetzt setz dich aber auch lieber wieder hin,
die attacke muss dir viel kraft gekostet haben.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt. Aber Kaffee füllt das wieder auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Stimmt. Aber Kaffee füllt das wieder auf.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ha ha ha, das seh ich ja jetzt erst:
animal lover !


unglaublich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Gratuliere. Du hast soeben bewiesen, dass du nur an Sex denken kannst.


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

hä?
wieso an sex?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Und jetzt dumm stellen. 
Wie ich sowas liebe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ....
> animal lover !
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag Elche...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Ne, is klar Lurock. ;9)


----------



## chopi (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mag Elche...



es waren kühe,verdammt nochmal. *KÜHE*


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Und jetzt dumm stellen.
> Wie ich sowas liebe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



im ersten moment fand ich es schon panne genug sich als animal lover in seiner signatur zu brüsten,
passend dazu die lieben äuglein einer großkatze die den zuschauer eindeutg vorwurfsvoll ansieht,
aber deine sodomiefinte triffts natürlich auch.

hut ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

'Animal Lover' heißt eigentlich nur, dass man tierlieb ist. Hut ab, wie du so schön sagst. Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal über die Beudeutung einer Redewendung schlau machen, bevor man so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff loslässt.

_...Idiot..._


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> 'Animal Lover' heißt eigentlich nur, dass man tierlieb ist. Hut ab, wie du so schön sagst. Vielleicht sollte man sich erstmal über die Beudeutung einer Redewendung schlau machen, bevor man so einen geistigen Dünnpfiff loslässt.
> 
> _...Idiot..._




animal lover eine redewendung?
wenn du meinst, was macht man denn so den lieben langen tag wenn man "animal lover" ist?
was amchst du morgens, was abends, wie hilfst du tieren oder warum genaus teht das da?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Man ist einfach tierlieb. Wirft nicht mit Flaschen nach Hunden, steckt Feuersalamandern keinen Böller ins Maul etc. 
Weitere Erklärungen gefällig?


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Man ist einfach tierlieb. Wirft nicht mit Flaschen nach Hunden, steckt Feuersalamandern keinen Böller ins Maul etc.
> Weitere Erklärungen gefällig?




natürlich sind da weitere erklärungen gefällig,
isst du fleisch?
trägst du leder?
oder pelz?
isst du gummibärchen?
hast du einen analogen fotoapparat?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ja, ich esse Fleisch. Menschen sind nunmal Allesfresser.
Nein, ich trage kein Leder. Aber unsere Couch ist aus Kuhleder, sind wir jetzt pöhse?
Nein, ich trage keinen Pelz. Es gibt andere Methoden, sich zu bekleiden. Wärmer sind die noch dazu.
Ich esse keine Gummibärchen. Aber diese sauren Apfel/Pfirsichringe.
Ich hab eine 0.00002 Megapixel-Kamera in meinem Handy.


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ja, ich esse Fleisch. Menschen sind nunmal Allesfresser.
> Nein, ich trage kein Leder. Aber unsere Couch ist aus Kuhleder, sind wir jetzt pöhse?
> Nein, ich trage keinen Pelz. Es gibt andere Methoden, sich zu bekleiden. Wärmer sind die noch dazu.
> Ich esse keine Gummibärchen. Aber diese sauren Apfel/Pfirsichringe.
> Ich hab eine 0.00002 Megapixel-Kamera in meinem Handy.



hahahahaha,
ja ungefähr so hab ich mir das vorgestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
gute nacht herr "animal lover"!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Musst du schon ins Bett?
Muss man Vegetarier/Veganer sein, um tierlieb zu sein? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Aber wenn du meinst. Jedem das seine.


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Musst du schon ins Bett?
> Muss man Vegetarier/Veganer sein, um tierlieb zu sein? Meiner Meinung nach nicht. Aber wenn du meinst. Jedem das seine.





definiere allesfresser?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Pflanzen und Fleisch. Alles essbare, eben.
Wir sind nun einmal (von unserem Gebiss und Verdauungstrakt her) als Allesfresser gedacht, wer meint, wider seiner Natur handeln zu müssen, soll das tun. Ich habe nichts dagegen, werde aber auf keinen Fall mich nur von Obst und Gemüse ernähren.


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Pflanzen und Fleisch. Alles essbare, eben.
> Wir sind nun einmal (von unserem Gebiss und Verdauungstrakt her) als Allesfresser gedacht, wer meint, wider seiner Natur handeln zu müssen, soll das tun. Ich habe nichts dagegen, werde aber auf keinen Fall mich nur von Obst und Gemüse ernähren.




tja, du hast dir offensichtlich richtig gedanken zu dem thema gemacht, hast nachgelesen, dich informiert, verglichen und bist zu einer fundierten und berechtigten erkenntnis gekommen.
ich hoffe das funktioniert für dich,
trotzdem, in wirklichkeit weisst du nichtmal was einen allesfresser ausmacht, obwohl das sogar auf wiki zu finden ist.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Warum muss ich nachlesen um mir eine Meinung zu bilden? Es ist nunmal so, dass wir Fleisch essen können (vom Gebiss her) und auch Gemüse essen können. Warum also sollte ich das nicht tun?


----------



## Vreen (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Warum muss ich nachlesen um mir eine Meinung zu bilden? Es ist nunmal so, dass wir Fleisch essen können (vom Gebiss her) und auch Gemüse essen können. Warum also sollte ich das nicht tun?





du hast es erfasst, du "kannst" fleisch essen,
aber du musst es nicht,
ein argument dafür es nicht zu tun ware, das du wirklich tierlieb wärst,
so ist es zum beispiel bei mir,
ich leb seid 12 jahren ohne fleisch, bin groß und gesund, 
würd mir aber nie einfallen lassen mir sowas auf die flagge zu schreiben so wie du,
idiot.

wenn du fleisch essen müsstes, also ein carnivore wärst wie zb alle katzen,
würdest du auch nur fleisch essen, und zwar alles, die augen, die organe, den darm mit inhalt etc pp,
du würdest dir nicht die 2 oder 3 zartesten stellen raussuchen und die mit erbsen und champingnons essen.

in diesem sinne, gute nacht mr "animal lover"


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Jop gn8.
*schulterzuck* Tierlieb ist für mich nunmal nicht gleich Vegetarier etc.
Wenn du das nicht akzeptieren kannst, Bitteschön, aber lass mich (und dieses Topic) in Ruhe. Kthx.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

*hebt seinen Kopf*

*mit fast unverständlichem Gebrabbel sagt er: Wie ich Vegetarier hasse*

*und beisst dann wieder in sein Rum-Steak*


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Rum-Steak klingt lecker.
Jetzt hat er mich in meinem Gästebuch geflamed, wie süüüüüß.
Ich lass es bis morgen drin, wenns jemand sehen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Juhu! *nach les*


----------



## Ahramanyu (23. Dezember 2007)

@Veragron und Vreen
Ihr erhaltet nun Beide von mir erst einmal eine Ermahnung wegen Off-Topic. Bei weiterem Spam in diesem Thread gibt es eine kleine Schreibsperre über die Weihnachtstage, da dürfte etwas die Vernunft über die sinnlichen Tage anregen.

@VölligBuffeD
Ebenso eine Ermahnung, bitte bleib beim Thema.

*Bei Beschwerden PM an mich. Und nun zurück zum Thema! *


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Sry, jetzt ha ich den GB 2mal zugespamt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ok Ahra, sry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (23. Dezember 2007)

Was ist der Sinn des Lebens? Ehrlich gesagt: Keine Ahnung! Vielleicht kann man, wenn man das zeitliche gesegnet hat, den Schöpfer fragen was der Sinn des Lebens war^^

Naja, ich halte mich strikt nach meinem Plan: 1. Aufstehen
                                                                  2. Überleben
                                                                  3. Schlafen gehen


Und noch ein Kommentar für die Vegetarier:

Die Evolution der Menschheit hat sich nicht auf die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft um sich danach sagen zu lassen das Fleisch Pfui und Gemüse Hui ist!

Soviel von mir!


----------



## Destroyer1990_m (23. Dezember 2007)

Für Mich gibt es keinen Sinn zum Leben. Man Lebt nur um Irgend wann zu sterben ist halt so. Du kannst ahlt nur was gutes raus machen, aber eigentlich alles sinnlos wenn man sich es so überlegt.
Naja irgend wo läuft es immer scheiße und bei mir gerade richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also könnte man auch vor dem Zug springen theoretisch^^ aber da ich davor angst habe sterbe ich lieber später... Ich bin kein Emo xD


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Der Sinn des Lebens ist zu sterben!


----------



## Rednoez (24. Dezember 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> die antwort auf die letzte frage der menschheit lautet:
> 
> *42*




Nein,das ist eine schamlose Vermutung.Es ist natürlich die


*24*


@Topic:

Nunja man sagt der Sinn des Lebens ist Frau zu haben,ein Haus zu bauen,Kinder zu kriegen und einen Baum zu pflanzen...hört sich doch nicht schlecht an oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (24. Dezember 2007)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Nein,das ist eine schamlose Vermutung.Es ist natürlich die
> *24*
> @Topic:
> 
> ...



Nein nein.
42 ist schon richtig.
*Den Riesencomputer hinter sich anseh*


----------



## Vreen (24. Dezember 2007)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Nunja man sagt der Sinn des Lebens ist Frau zu haben,ein Haus zu bauen,Kinder zu kriegen und einen Baum zu pflanzen...hört sich doch nicht schlecht an oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zumindest sagt das die bausparkasse


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Aber wer glaubt der schon? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (24. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Aber wer glaubt der schon?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich nicht


----------



## kargash (24. Dezember 2007)

Mein Sinn des Lebens ist später zu sagen,dass ich alles geschafft habe,was ich wollte dazu gehört das Gründen einer Familie,meine jetztige Freundin heiraten(alle Buffed-User sind eingeladen),und das ich sagen kan das ich nichts verpasst habe.

Ansonsten gewinne jedem schlechtem etwas gutes ab.

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Qonix (25. Dezember 2007)

Der Sinn des Lebens ist es es seinen Gene weiter zu geben genau wie bei den Tieren. Nur ist bei uns alles etwas kompliziert, leuft aber auf das selbe hinaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens ist es es seinen Gene weiter zu geben genau wie bei den Tieren. Nur ist bei uns alles etwas kompliziert, leuft aber auf das selbe hinaus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hast recht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Qonix schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens ist es es seinen Gene weiter zu geben genau wie bei den Tieren. Nur ist bei uns alles etwas kompliziert, leuft aber auf das selbe hinaus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sowas nennt man auch Instinkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man auch Instinkt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich würde sagen beides


----------



## Durlok (27. Dezember 2007)

für mich ist der sinn des lebens den moment zu geniesen

wer weiss denn schon ob er die nägste sekunde noch erlebt ; )


----------



## flectomancer (31. Dezember 2007)

wenn es kein leben nach dem tod gibt ist das leben sinnlos ... sollte jedoch doch etwas nach dem diesseits folgen verkompliziert das die ganze sache bis zu dem punkt das es sinnlos wird sich darüber gedanken zu machen und man steht wieder da wo man mental losgelaufen ist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

flectomancer schrieb:


> *wenn es kein leben nach dem tod gibt ist das leben sinnlos *... sollte jedoch doch etwas nach dem diesseits folgen verkompliziert das die ganze sache bis zu dem punkt das es sinnlos wird sich darüber gedanken zu machen und man steht wieder da wo man mental losgelaufen ist



Gut, damit haben wir die Frage beantwortet.

Die Antwort ist nicht *42* sondern:


Das Leben ist *sinnlos*.


----------



## flectomancer (31. Dezember 2007)

http://www.sinn-los.de/deprimmorpg.html

denke das passt auch ganz gut


----------



## Vreen (31. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das Leben ist *sinnlos*.




deins auf jeden fall


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Dezember 2007)

Meins sowieso. Deins scheint auch ziehmlich sinnlos zu sein, wenn du so viel Zeit hast, solche Kommentare abzulassen.


----------



## Vreen (31. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Meins sowieso. Deins scheint auch ziehmlich sinnlos zu sein, wenn du so viel Zeit hast, solche Kommentare abzulassen.




soviel zeit muss sein


----------



## Thront (31. Dezember 2007)

sinn des lebens:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nackt mit hühnern kuscheln


----------



## Himalaya (13. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich denke dass jedes Leben im Einzelnen das Leben im Gesamten verändert, ohne jedoch gezielt irgend eine Änderung zu Bewerkstelligen. 
Eher ist es so, dass man seinen Teil zu etwas beiträgt, was jedoch schon abgeschlossen ist.
Meine Meinung ist, dass auch die Zukunft schon Vergangenheit sein kann.
Der Sinn des Lebens wäre dann einfach nur, dass man überhaupt lebt.
Was denkt ihr so über Reinkarnation ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Reinkarnation? Das kann ich bei WoW, ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im RL? Blödsinn...


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

flectomancer schrieb:


> wenn es kein leben nach dem tod gibt ist das leben sinnlos ... sollte jedoch doch etwas nach dem diesseits folgen verkompliziert das die ganze sache bis zu dem punkt das es sinnlos wird sich darüber gedanken zu machen und man steht wieder da wo man mental losgelaufen ist



Deine Mentalität bleibt dir vorbehalten, es ist das, was du daraus machst...über den Tod hinaus, wenn es das gibt^^

Das Leben nach dem Tod als sinnlos zu bezeichnen, ist ein wenig "egoistisch" (nicht böse gemeint), denn deine Kinder, Enkel, Urenkel, etc...solltest du prägen um sie weiter zu bringen. Und das gibt dem Leben einen Sinn (bei den Tieren ist das Instinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )....Menschen sollten es nutzen, die Nachwelt zu bestärken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn es gibt nur eine Sache, die uns von den Tieren unterscheidet:
Reflektion!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Das Leben nach dem Tod als sinnlos zu bezeichnen, ist ein wenig "egoistisch" (nicht böse gemeint),



Das hat er doch garnicht, er sagte doch, dass das Leben (Also das, was wir hier gerade sinnvoll gestalten wollen) sinnlos ist. Auf das "Leben nach dem Tot" hat er garnicht gezielt, oder täusche ich mich da?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

Er sagte, wenn es kein Leben nach dem Tod gibt, ist es sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...dreh es wie du möchtest, aber für mich heißt das, dass Leben an sich sinnlos ist, wenn es keins danach gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bitte um Aufklärung, denn ich geb dem völlig buffed Menschen mit seinem Gedankengang gerne recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Er sagte, wenn es kein Leben nach dem Tod gibt, ist es sinnlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, damit bezog er sich auf das Leben VOR dem Tod.^^


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

Aber wir sind einer Meinung, dass es das Leben nach dem Tod gibt? Auch wenn wir nur durch unsere Nachfahren noch leben?^^


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

Das tut mir leid, wenn ich das "sinnlos" grad falsch verstanden habe...hätte wohl mal eine Minute mehr drüber nachdenken sollen, wie du es geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Völlig buffed zu sein ist net verkehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Der Sinn des Lebens:

Lernen, arbeiten gehen, Kinder kriegen, heiraten, alt werden, sterben, erben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens:
> 
> Lernen, arbeiten gehen, Kinder kriegen, heiraten, alt werden, sterben, erben.
> 
> ...



ehm ne ..
lernen 
arbeiten
spass mit frauen (oder männer jenachdem) ....
sterben

Kinder und heiraten sind nicht pflicht find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man hat auch ohne die spass (morgen um 1uhr aufstehn nur weil der kleine heult .. ich hätt keine lust drauf .. und meine besten jahre 16 -30 mit dem kind verbringen nunja .. jedem das seine)


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ehm ne ..
> lernen
> arbeiten
> spass mit frauen (oder männer jenachdem) ....
> ...



das ist Deine Meinung. Für mich ist das der Sinn des Lebens ^^


----------



## Theroas (14. Februar 2008)

Der Sinn des Lebens = seine Triebe erfüllen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronwell (14. Februar 2008)

Biologisch gesehen würde ich sagen die Arterhaltung, also Fortplanzung, da ich Biologie aber noch nie sonderlich mochte, verzichte ich lieber und mache mir ein schönes Leben.

Allgemein bin ich eher der Meinung, dass es keinen "Sinn des Lebens" gibt. Der Mensch ist halt nur so veranlagt, dass er in allem einen Sinn finden will und sich dann ganz lustige Sache dabei ausdenkt, wenn er keinen logischen Sinn erkennen kann, dann kommen Dinge wie Religionen zustanden.


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Februar 2008)

Monty Python zeigt uns in seinem Film doch den Sinn des Lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Sinn des Lebens ist würde ich sagen ist schlicht und einfach: GLÜCKLICH SEIN!


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Lebens:
> 
> Lernen, arbeiten gehen, Kinder kriegen, heiraten, alt werden, sterben, erben.
> 
> ...



Du kleines Emu du...sehe ich etwas anders ca. so:

Essen, Saufen, Sex (evtl. Liebe), Auto/Motorrad, Computerspielen, Sport, Freunde, Musik, TV. 

Spass haben und glücklich sein =)


----------



## Sweny (22. Februar 2008)

Sinn des Lebens?
Glücklich sein und lachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Februar 2008)

Ich habe den Sinn des Lebens gefunden!!!

Mal richtig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

der sinn des lebens ist...
13


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Hm, der Sinn des Lebens... ATM sehe* ich* keinen, so wie ich in letzter Zeit behandelt werde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, der Sinn des Lebens... ATM sehe* ich* keinen, so wie ich in letzter Zeit behandelt werde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


meine standard antwort wäre jetz eigtl "VERDIENT!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber so nem jungen ding verkneif ich mir des mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Na danke... Aber in der Schule werde ich systematisch ausgeschlossen und fertiggemacht, zu hause gibt's nur Ärger wegen meinen noten, die dadurch schlechter werden... Dazu kommt noch, dass sich die Eltern von zwei Freundinnen scheiden bzw geschieden haben, die eine ritzt sich jetzt und hat vermutlich BPS, die andere ist sehr wahrscheinlich magersüchtig mit Bulimie... 

So was schlägt schon auf die Psyche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm, der Sinn des Lebens... ATM sehe* ich* keinen, so wie ich in letzter Zeit behandelt werde...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kenn ich i-wo her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Geht's dir auch scheiße? Willkommen im Club! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

ne mir gehts eig. gut ich meinte nur das ich das von meinem umfeld kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Jaja... Woran liegt's denn bei dir?

Hach, das passt grad so gut: http://youtube.com/watch?v=7k1z5M3BDZo


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Herrje, wird das hier ein Emo-Treff?
Das Leben hat den Sinn, den wir dem Leben nun mal geben.
Geil, das reimt sich. Auf jedenfall eintscheidet
das jeder für sich selbst. Was ich aber gar nicht leiden kann,
sind Leute die den ganzen Tag rumheulen "Uuuuh, mein
Leben hat kein Sinn, mir gehts soo schlecht...!", denen gehts
viel zu gut, die wissen doch gar nicht, was es heißt
im Leben keinen Sinn mehr zu sehen, die wurden doch von Mami
getätchelt und von Papi mit der Mercedes E-Klasse vor die Schule
gefahren. Die wissen nicht was "Schlecht gehen" bedeutet, die
schmollen in ihre Häusern, während die wirklich Armen auf der Straße
fast erfrieren und sich über jedes Stück weggeworfenen Essens freuen...
Jaja, euch gehts ja sooooo schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Hast ja Recht... Aber es musste einfach mal raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2008)

lvl 80 zu werden und arthas killen^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> lvl 80 zu werden und arthas killen^^



Genau ... und dann? ist unser leben vorbei? WAAAA dann muss ich wieder ins rl .. -.- shit game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja und asonsten

wir wollen party weiber und ein bier lalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Na danke... Aber in der Schule werde ich systematisch ausgeschlossen und fertiggemacht, zu hause gibt's nur Ärger wegen meinen noten, die dadurch schlechter werden... Dazu kommt noch, dass sich die Eltern von zwei Freundinnen scheiden bzw geschieden haben, die eine ritzt sich jetzt und hat vermutlich BPS, die andere ist sehr wahrscheinlich magersüchtig mit Bulimie...
> 
> So was schlägt schon auf die Psyche...
> 
> ...



Autsch .. 

Als ich von einem fertig gemacht wurd hab ichs einfach so gemacht wie man das als mann macht.. mitten in die fresse rein nunja nachdem er dann zum doktor musste (pwnd nup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) war er bis wir aus der schule warern immer nett zu mir hmm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Eltern haben sich auch getrent aber darum muss man doch ned ritzen oder magesüchtig werden -.- Oo
du bist 14 (hast ma gesagt irgendwo) und deine koleginnen vlt auch .. wacht mal auf und macht was.. 

In der welt regiert der stärkere .. btw macht. 

Lern für die prüfung mach ne gute note und mach du die fertig die dich fertig machen .. bei mir hats geklapt xD


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> die antwort auf die letzte frage der menschheit lautet:
> 
> *42*






Frigobert schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, was die Frage vom TE soll. Die Antwort darauf wurde doch schon vor Jahren von Monty Python gegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So kann man es nehmen, und zwar mit Witz.

Aber ansonsten...Sinn des Lebens? Ist zu leben. Das Leben zu geniesen. Sowohl schlechte als auch schöne Zeiten.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> So kann man es nehmen, und zwar mit Witz.
> 
> Aber ansonsten...Sinn des Lebens? Ist zu leben. Das Leben zu geniesen. Sowohl schlechte als auch schöne Zeiten.



hust .. 
gute zeiten schlechte zeiten WTF ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> hust ..
> gute zeiten schlechte zeiten WTF ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Löl...Gute Zwerge, Schlechte Zwerge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## umbraadeus (22. März 2008)

Sinn des Lebens..hmmm..
der sinn des lebens ist für jeden menschen anderst..
für mansche is der sinn des lebens die liebe,für sie alles u tun etc.
für andere ist es vergeltung..warum auch immer..

man muss seinen eigen ´´Sinn des Lebens´´ finden..wie?man lebt sein leben,
wie man es leben möchte´/verbringen,dies gestalltet sich nicht leicht..aber wenn man es schaft,
hatt man seinen sinn des lebens gefunden


----------

